# Chaos Warriors with Spears



## heliosmj12 (Mar 30, 2008)

I recently got some OOP (out of production) Chaos Warriors over Ebay, on the sprue they had spears, in the old armybook were they able to take them?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

not that I can recall. Maybe they're just wonky halberds?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Honestly, it's not something I remember, though Halberds were always popular.


----------

